# Tipps zum Ergattern von Mahlstromkristallen?



## Elenenedh (8. Februar 2011)

Moin!

Ich bin etwas frustriert: Meine Gilde hat beschlossen, vorerst alle BoE-Epics und Mahlstromkristalle aus den Raid-Instanzen im Auktionshaus zu verschleudern, um Geld in die treuen Kassen der Gilde zu spülen. Seit Wochen verklingt mein Aufruf nach "Hallo, die Mahlstrom-Verzauberungen könnten es Euch nun aber echt mal wert sein" in den weiten Weiten des WoW-Äthers. Aus dem Grund suche ich nach Optionen, wie ich mir Mahlstromkristalle recht günstig selbst zusammenfarmen kann. Ich habe die Berufe Verzauberkunst und Schneiderei. Das ist schon einmal unpraktisch, ich weiß 

Die Optionen die ich gefunden habe:

1.) Über Schneiderei so viele epische Gürtel herstellen, bis sie mir aus den Ohren rauskommen, und dann entzaubern. Ist allerdings recht teuer, weil ich pro Traumstoff Unmengen an Materialien verballere.

2.) Über Tapferkeitspunkte die BoE-Schuhe shoppen und wieder teuer verkaufen, um über das gewonnene Geld Mahlstromkristalle zu shoppen. Macht zwar Sinn, allerdings brauch ich noch Zeug von dem Händler.

3.) Bis Patch 4.1 warten, die Händler-Epics für Gerechtigkeitspunkte kaufen und dann entzaubern.

Eigentlich will ich nicht bis 4.1 oder auf die Einsicht meiner Gilde warten müssen. Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps?

Danke!


----------



## Landral (8. Februar 2011)

Etwas PvP machen (vielleicht einige wenige Spiele in der Arena) und für Eroberungspunkte die billigen PvP Epics kaufen. Die kann man ebenfalls entzaubern.


----------



## Snee (8. Februar 2011)

Landral schrieb:


> Etwas PvP machen (vielleicht einige wenige Spiele in der Arena) und für Eroberungspunkte die billigen PvP Epics kaufen. Die kann man ebenfalls entzaubern.



5 Siege in der Arena - auch für jeden Anfänger innerhalb einer Woche zu meistern - bringen knapp unter 1.400 Eroberungspunkte. Für je 700 kann man sich Relikte o.ä. kaufen. Leichter gehts somit nicht, jede Woche 2 Mahlstromkristalle zu bekommen.


----------



## Elenenedh (8. Februar 2011)

Snee schrieb:


> 5 Siege in der Arena - auch für jeden Anfänger innerhalb einer Woche zu meistern - bringen knapp unter 1.400 Eroberungspunkte. Für je 700 kann man sich Relikte o.ä. kaufen. Leichter gehts somit nicht, jede Woche 2 Mahlstromkristalle zu bekommen.



Hmm, nett! Probier ich aus!


----------



## tear_jerker (8. Februar 2011)

nachdem ja die kombi alchi und vz leider nicht mehr funktioniert ist das alles reltiv zeit oder kostenintensiv geworden, aber dazu mal ein blogeintrag auf jmtc  hoffe er kann helfen

edit: ja der link sollte natürlich auch rein ^^ [url="http://www.justmytwocopper.org/2011/02/obtaining-maelstrom-crystals-for-patch.html#more"]justmytwocopper[/url]


----------



## Laberede (9. Februar 2011)

Ich lass da momentan eigentlich lieber die Finger von. Die VZ sind schwerlich mit Gewinn zu verkaufen. Wenn ich wirklich für mich eine will hol ich mir halt eine aus dem AH. 
Voll nur für Junkies, die Kristalle.


----------

